# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Αεράκι

## Age (aka Babba)

Για να δούμε πόσοι θα αντέξουν σήμερα..
8 Μποφόρ Δ δίνει το meteo μέχρι το απόγευμα..

----------


## milos74

Μου έριξε την ντουλάπα που είχα στο μπαλκόνι  ::   ::  , αλλά στον ιστό 
έχω 4 αντιρίδες με 4mm ατσάλινα συρματόσχοινα με 4 σφηκτήρες σε κάθε 
άκρη και σηδερένια ουπα.
Μέχρι στιγμής ..βράχος  ::

----------


## mbjp

απο τη πολυκατοικια μου ξεκολλησε μια πετρα (εχει κατι διακοσμητικες πλακες λιγο πιο εξω απο τα μπαλκονια) και εσκασε πανω σε αμαξι...φρικη  ::

----------


## alexis-13

> απο τη πολυκατοικια μου ξεκολλησε μια πετρα (εχει κατι διακοσμητικες πλακες λιγο πιο εξω απο τα μπαλκονια) και εσκασε πανω σε αμαξι...φρικη



παλι καλα που δεν εσκασε στο κεφαλι σου...χιχιχιχ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

εγώ πάντως βλέπω routes να μειώνονται, γείτονες να χάνονται και πιάτα να κάνουν βόλτες σαν την κοπελιά από τον εξορκιστή.. και ετοιμάζομαι και για την έκθεση..

----------


## andreas

> απο τη πολυκατοικια μου ξεκολλησε μια πετρα (εχει κατι διακοσμητικες πλακες λιγο πιο εξω απο τα μπαλκονια) και εσκασε πανω σε αμαξι...φρικη


και τωρα? ποιος πληρωνει τι?  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

o Στρατηγός άνεμος.
Η ασφάλεια, αν έχει μέσα και φυσικές καταστροφές. (λογικά)

----------


## NetTraptor

Το συγκεκριμένο είναι αστική ευθύνη... τα παίρνεις από την ασφάλεια την πολυκατοικίας...  :: 
είχαμε εμείς εδώ ένα θέμα με μια υδρορροή...

----------


## thanatos

NGIA Link Down -92
Αλλα τα υπολοιπα ειναι μεταξυ φθορας και αφθαρσιας.....τα δικά μου πιατα ομως ΜΠΕΤΟΝ.
Τελος

----------


## senius

> Για να δούμε πόσοι θα αντέξουν σήμερα..
> 8 Μποφόρ Δ δίνει το meteo μέχρι το απόγευμα..





> εγώ πάντως βλέπω routes να μειώνονται, γείτονες να χάνονται και πιάτα να κάνουν βόλτες σαν την κοπελιά από τον εξορκιστή.. και ετοιμάζομαι και για την έκθεση..


Γιατί βρε παίδες πρέπει όταν έχουμε ακραία καιρικά φαινόμενα και την τελευταία στιγμή να ψαχνόμαστε για την μέτρια κατασκευή που έχουμε φτιάξει?

Οταν βρέχει, φταίει η βροχή και το νερό, όταν φυσάει ψάχνουμε τα πιάτα μας και την κατασκευή μας στο άλλο τετράγωνο.

*Θα ήθελα να φτιάξω* μία καλή κατασκευή, με αντηρίδες *6mm* και τα feeder *στεγανά* από παντού.

Θα ήθελα να βάλω UPS.

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΠΑΠΑΔΕΣ.

Δεν θα ήθελα ποτέ να παραπονιέμαι και να είμαι μίζερος .

Λέω πάντα για μένα τον senius.

Είναι αυτό που μου λένε :

Για να τρέχουν οι υπηρεσίες μας ..... κατασκευή ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΥ.
 ::

----------


## sv1her

Υπομονή και ότι και να συμβεί θα επισκευαστεί από όλους τους συμμετέχοντες στο ασύρματο δίκτυο.
Χρειαζόταν και μια δοκιμή των εξωτερικών εγκαταστάσεων όλων μας. 
Μην ξεχνάτε ότι δεν είμαστε επαγγελματίες αλλά ερασιτέχνες και μαθαίνουμε από τα "λάθη" μας.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ευκαιρια για κεντραρισματα το βλεπω εγω αν και κραταω ακομα ενα link εκτος προς το παρον

----------


## gas

Το λινκ με τον special ειναι εκτος το ιδιο και με τον panlan.
Και απο οτι ειδα πρεπει να εχει πεσει γενικα ο κομβος τους

----------


## johnkalli

"pathfinder"
Εδω κολλαει ο τιτλος γνωστής ταινιας...Οσα πέρνει ο Ανεμος!!!




πραγματικά εδώ κολλάει.......

και μας έχει ............ !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## johnkalli

> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=34256&start=90



δεν παίρνεις χαμπάρι βλέπω
ούτε κρύο ούτε ζέστη δεν σε πιάνει εσένα

Μπράβο !!!!!!
 ::

----------


## spyros_28

Οντως μαθαινουμε απο τα λαθη μας.Οι γωνιες ειχαν φυγει απο την θεση τους.Θα το φτιαξω μολις ηρεμησει λιγο ο καιρος

----------


## senius

> Μην ξεχνάτε ότι δεν είμαστε επαγγελματίες αλλά ερασιτέχνες και μαθαίνουμε από τα "λάθη" μας.


Οκ ευκαιρία είναι να κάνουμε κρας τεστ στις κατασκευές μας, από θέμα αντοχής αέρα μποφόρ, αλλά τουλάχιστον να *μην* προκαλέσουμε κανένα ατύχημα, προς Θεού.

----------


## simfun

> ....Μην ξεχνάτε ότι δεν είμαστε επαγγελματίες αλλά ερασιτέχνες και μαθαίνουμε από τα "λάθη" μας.


Ακριβώς, γιατί οι περισσότεροι επαγγελματίες δεν μαθαίνουν ούτε από τα λάθη τους  ::

----------


## LAVRAKAS

Αυτό ισχύει σίγουρα...... γιατί απλά οι επαγγελματίες δεν είναι ποτέ εκεί...... για να δουν τα λάθη τους......  ::

----------


## senius

Ευκαιρία για κρας τεστ των κατασκευών μας.

----------


## LAVRAKAS

> Οκ ευκαιρία είναι να κάνουμε κρας τεστ στις κατασκευές μας, από θέμα αντοχής αέρα μποφόρ, αλλά τουλάχιστον να *μην* προκαλέσουμε κανένα ατύχημα, προς Θεού.


Αυτό είναι το χειρότερο...... να σου φυγει το πιάτο και να καταλήξει στο δρόμο σε κανα κεφάλι...... για φαντάσου...  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ευκαιρία να δούμε ποιο *είναι* το backbone!

Δεν λέω σε όλους συμβαίνουν ατυχίες.. δεν είμαστε επαγγελματίες...αλλά ....

----------


## harrylaos

Νομιζω οτι παμε για ομαδικη.....
Τα mounting brackets που κρατανε το Grid με τον Galvanize ιστο μου λυγισαν ελαφρα....
Ο τοιχος καλα κρατει  ::

----------


## sv1her

> Το λινκ με τον special ειναι εκτος το ιδιο και με τον panlan.
> Και απο οτι ειδα πρεπει να εχει πεσει γενικα ο κομβος τους


Ωχχχ! Λές να σε πήρα στο λαιμό μου; 
Εμένα δεν σταμάτησε η λειτουργία του κόμβου αλλα καταπονείτε υπερβολικά ο ιστός με τα μπράτσα και τα πιάτα από τον αέρα.
Πάντως ο κόμβος του special είχε διακοπή κάποιες ώρες αλλά λειτουργεί κανονικά από το μεσημέρι που είδα. Μάλλον είχε διακοπή ρεύματος! 
Μόνο τότε σταματα o Special

----------


## klarabel

> ...... αλλα καταπονείτε υπερβολικά ο ιστός με τα μπράτσα και τα πιάτα από τον αέρα....


Επειδή όλα τα λίνκ μου είναι σε μπράτσα, και με την κακοκαιρία και τον δυνατό αέρα δημιουργούνται ισχυρές ροπές και καταπονήσεις στον ιστό, σκέφτομαι σε μιά από τις επόμενες επεμβάσεις μου στον κόμβο, να προσθέσω δύο επίτονα στην άκρη ενός μπράτσου, έτσι ώστε να μειωθούν οι ροπές , οι ταλαντώσεις και οι καταπονήσεις στον ιστό. Αν το έχει ήδη δοκιμάσει κανείς ή αν κάποιος έχει άποψη, καλό θα ήταν να το ποστάρει.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! εμένα χτες έπεσε μιά πρόχειρη σωλήνα που κάποιος την παράτησε κοντά στο ταρατσοκουτο επάνω σε ένα καλώδιο και μου ξήλωσε το pigtail μαζί με το ntype, και είχε πέσει το link με Myth, ευτυχώς δεν έγινε ζημιά σε τίποτα και το επισκεύασα σε 5 λεπτάκια, αλλά το πρωί μου είχε πέσει το 2ο link με beeman, και τελικά μου γύρισε η επέκταση του πιάτου με αποτέλεσμα να κοιτάει στον γάμο του καραγκιόζη, προς κάτι πολυκατοικίες δλδ, το έβαλα στην θέση του, αλλά τον beeman δεν τον πιάνω με κανένα από τα πιάτα μάλλον έχει και αυτός πρόβλημα. Και δεν ξέρω πως στο scan σήμερα έπιασα και Περιστέρι που κανονικά δεν βλέπω, μάλλον από καμιά ανάκλαση. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση αλλά σήμερα είναι η 3η μέρα χωρίς Vivodi! λέτε να πήρε ο αέρας κανά τηλεφωνικό κέντρο ???  ::   ::   ::   ::  τουλάχιστον έχω awmn.  ::

----------


## senius

Θα ήθελα να επισημάνω, σε όσους χρησιμοποιούμε επέκταση πιάτων από τον ιστό, θα πρέπει στη πλάτη τς επέκτασης να τοποθετούμε μια κόντρα βίδα μεταξύ πλάτης και ιστού πάχους *5mm*.

Με τον καιρό και με το φαινόμενο συστολής - διαστολής, όσο και να σφίγγουμε την επέκταση πάνω στον ιστό, αυτή κουνιέται.

Ετσι με αυτόν το τρόπο,αποφεύγουμε την μετακίνηση επέκτασης από τον ιστό.

Επισκεφτείτε κι εδώ:
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35811&start=15

Δείτε την μαύρη βούλα στο παράδειγμα της photo και τοποθετήστε βίδα.:
 ::

----------


## xrg

Senius: διαφωνώ και προειδοποιώ γιατί την έχω πατήσει.

Καλύτερα να γυρίσει η προέκταση του ιστού, παρά να "φάει" ο ιστός όλη τη ροπή.

'Οπως βλέπω από την φωτογραφία, έχεις το πιάτο σε γωνία 90 με την προέκταση. Αυτό το λάθος είχα κάνει κι εγώ αρχικά. Όλη η δύναμη του αέρα, όταν χτύπαγε την επιφάνεια του πιάτου, προκαλούσε ροπή πάνω στην προέκταση. Έτσι, μου γύριζε *όλον τον ιστό*! 
Λύση: έβαλα όλα τα πιάτα στην ευθεία με τα μπράτσα (δηλ το μπράτσο του feeder να είναι στην ευθεία με την προέκταση) και επίσης δεν ξαναέσφιξα αρκετά τις προεκτάσεις. Έτσι, στη χειρότερη περίπτωση, η ροπή θα περιοριστεί σε αυτά και θα γυρίσουν λιγάκι. Θα τη γλιτώσει όμως ο ιστός και οι βάσεις του τοίχου που είναι πιό ευαίσθητες.

----------


## senius

> Senius: διαφωνώ και προειδοποιώ γιατί την έχω πατήσει.
> Καλύτερα να γυρίσει η προέκταση του ιστού, παρά να "φάει" ο ιστός όλη τη ροπή.
> Θα τη γλιτώσει όμως ο ιστός και οι βάσεις του τοίχου που είναι πιό ευαίσθητες.


Στην συγκεκριμένη photo που προαναφέρθηκε, ο ιστός είναι τοποθετημένος πάνω στην ταράτσα και όχι πλάι στον τοίχο.

Θα πρέπει να στρίψει η ταράτσα για να στρίψει ο συγκεκριμένος ιστός.

Επίσης ιδέες δίνουμε για να κάνουμε με εύκολες λύσεις πιο στιβαρούς τους ιστούς μας απέναντι στα απότομα μποφόρ, όπως χθες που τα έπαιξε το 1/3 του δικτύου.

Δες photo:

----------


## septic

εγώ μοναχά 4 Μ έχω βάλει στο δώμα και 3 πιατάκια .. 

και δεν κουνιέται τίποτα..

photos: http://septic.servebeer.com

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## wingman

septic αυτά που έχεις βάλει για να στηρίξεις τον ιστό στο τοίχο πως τα λένε, και που τα βρίσκεις?

----------


## xrg

> Επίσης ιδέες δίνουμε για να κάνουμε με εύκολες λύσεις πιο στιβαρούς τους ιστούς μας απέναντι στα απότομα μποφόρ, όπως χθες που τα έπαιξε το 1/3 του δικτύου.


Δε λέω, όταν μπορεί κανείς να κάνει μία πιό στιβαρή κατασκευή, ας την κάνει. Όμως, γνώμη μου είναι ότι πιό σημαντικό είναι να είναι ασφαλείς οι κατασκευές, παρά να "παίζει το δίκτυο" ο,τι και να γίνει.
Επειδή κάποιοι από εμάς (μέσα κι εγώ) για διάφορους λόγους, δεν μπορούμε να γεμίζουμε σίδερα τις ταράτσες μας, ή απλά οι τοίχοι του δώματος είναι διαβρωμένοι και δεν κρατάνε, κοιτάμε να κάνουμε μία κατασκευή που θα "ταιριάζει" με αυτές τις συνθήκες.
Έτσι, επιλέγουμε ποιό θα είναι το αδύνατο σημείο της κατασκευής. Δηλαδή, άμα είναι να σπάσει/χαλαρώσει/φύγει κάτι, να ξέρουμε από πρίν ποιό θα είναι αυτό και τί συνέπειες θα έχει. 
Για εμένα αυτό σημαίνει ασφάλεια, και φυσικά το βάζω πάνω απ' όλα.

----------


## senius

> Δηλαδή, *άμα είναι να σπάσει/χαλαρώσει/φύγει κάτι*, να ξέρουμε από πρίν ποιό θα είναι αυτό και τί συνέπειες θα έχει. 
> Για εμένα αυτό σημαίνει ασφάλεια, και φυσικά το βάζω *πάνω απ' όλα*.


Ας το καλύτερα, θα είναι αργά,..... τότε.  ::

----------


## djbill

> εγώ μοναχά 4 Μ έχω βάλει στο δώμα και 3 πιατάκια .. 
> 
> και δεν κουνιέται τίποτα..


Εμένα πάντος δόξα το θεό οι κατασκευή μου έμεινε ακλόνιτη
καθώς και οι αντιρίδες είναι καλά σφιγμένες παραθέτω και μερικές φώτο της κατασκευής μου...

----------


## acoul

τι ωραίο ράψιμο στην ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση, σκέτο κέντημα ... ποιος και με τι ανεβαίνει εκεί απάνω για αλφάδι;

----------


## septic

> septic αυτά που έχεις βάλει για να στηρίξεις τον ιστό στο τοίχο πως τα λένε, και που τα βρίσκεις?


χτυπάς ένα τηλέφωνο στον electrogen (δες wind που μενει) και περνάς από καποδιστριου και παίρνεις 4 Μ βαρέως τύπου.

στο website του έχει και το τηλέφωνο του.

----------


## djbill

> τι ωραίο ράψιμο στην ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση, σκέτο κέντημα ... ποιος και με τι ανεβαίνει εκεί απάνω για αλφάδι;


Δεν είμαστε και επαγγελματίες αλλά όσοι έχουν ανέβει δεν είχαν κάτι αρνητικό να πουν για τη στήριξη ή την αντοχή στον αέρα.
Πάντος παρόλο τον αέρα που είχαμε αντί να ανέβει το singnal έπεσαν κατά -2 ή -3.
Και δεν πειστεύω να με παρεξήγησες έτσι?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

ωραία πράματα !!

----------


## djbill

> ωραία πράματα !!


 Γεια σου Αλέξανδρε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Αυτό είναι το χειρότερο...... να σου φυγει το πιάτο και να καταλήξει στο δρόμο σε κανα κεφάλι...... για φαντάσου...


Ετσι δηλαδή (by fengi1)?
 ::

----------


## senius

Πόσοι κόμβοι είναι down από το σημερινό αεράκι?
Χαμός.

----------


## Acinonyx

O κόμβος senius όμως είναι up... Σωστά;

----------


## senius

> O κόμβος senius όμως είναι up... Σωστά;


Βασίλη ναι (δεν ξέρω πως το εννοείς), αλλά με δύο λινκ down. Εκλεισα τα bgp.

To forum βγάζει ότι έχεις γενέθλια σήμερα και μάλιστα ότι έκλεισες τα *1*, αν ισχύει χρόνια πολλά, να τα εκατοστήσεις.

----------


## Acinonyx

> To forum βγάζει ότι έχεις γενέθλια σήμερα και μάλιστα ότι έκλεισες τα *1*, αν ισχύει χρόνια πολλά, να τα εκατοστήσεις.


Ισχύει, ευχαριστώ! Χρόνια πολλά επίσης..

----------


## mojiro

τώρα τελευταία έχω παρατηρήσει τα εξής προβλήματα προσωπολόγησης...

ο john70 μιλάει σα τον dti
ο bedazzled μιλάει σα τον nikpangr
ο senius μιλάει σα τον acoul
ο acinonyx τρολλάρει σα τον bedazzled

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> To forum βγάζει ότι έχεις γενέθλια σήμερα και μάλιστα ότι έκλεισες τα *1*, αν ισχύει χρόνια πολλά, να τα εκατοστήσεις.
> 
> 
> Ισχύει, ευχαριστώ! Χρόνια πολλά επίσης..


Η *στράτα* δώρο από μένα, στείλε τους γονείς σου να την παραλάβουν (λόγω 1 ετους)
 :: 
Αντε βρε παίδες ας σταματήσουν τα trolls εδώ, συνεχίζουμε όλοι μαζί...!!

----------


## mojiro

(τώρα θα πεταχτεί ο bedazzled να ρωτήσει που κολάει η στράτα)

----------


## acoul

> τώρα τελευταία έχω παρατηρήσει τα εξής προβλήματα προσωπολόγησης...
> 
> ο john70 μιλάει σα τον dti
> ο bedazzled μιλάει σα τον nikpangr
> ο senius μιλάει σα τον acoul
> ο acinonyx τρολλάρει σα τον bedazzled


ο mojiro λείπει από το χορό ... !! αδικαιολόγητη ΑΠΟΥΣΙΑ !!

----------


## senius

Βρε συ Αλέξανδρε, γιατί εξηγείσαι έτσι?
Γιατί δεν τους λες την αλήθεια για μένα?
 ::  
ACOULIZO?
 ::   ::   ::   ::  
Φτου σου, ιδιος είμαι καμάρι μου.
 ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Kai o δικός μου ακλόνητος.Προσπαθήσαμε να βγάλουμε και Link me ton 7411 αλλα παραλίγο να με πάρει ο αέρας και το αφήσαμε για μιά μέρα με λιγότερο αέρα.........

----------


## bedazzled

> ο bedazzled μιλάει σα τον nikpangr


Θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος αν μου υπεδείκνυες αν και που έγραψα συστηματικά με τελίτσες, CAPS και greeklish.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mojiro

viewtopic.php?p=499496#p499496  :: 

edit:
ξέχασα δεν έχεις awmn  ::  

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 96#p499496

edit2:
μπορώ να κάνω paste και κάτι logs από βραδυάτικο chat  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=499496#p499496





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> ο bedazzled μιλάει σα τον nikpangr
> 
> 
> Θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος αν μου υπεδείκνυες αν και που έγραψα *συστηματικά* με τελίτσες, CAPS και greeklish.
> Ευχαριστώ

----------


## senius

> Αντε βρε παίδες ας σταματήσουν τα trolls εδώ, συνεχίζουμε όλοι μαζί...!!

----------


## bedazzled

ΟΚ senius, σταμάτα.

@mojiro Στείλε pm να μην γεμίζουμε το παρόν topic.

----------


## fengi1

Να φταιει ο σημερινος αερας  ::  
Κατω warlock , pontikos , metalab , netsailor ( και ο sip server του ) και αλλοι ακομα.
Παιζει κανενας αλλος sip ? www.sip.awmn down και αυτο ?

----------


## spirosco

sip.awmn

----------


## fengi1

Δεν μου παιζει. Eιναι μεν οκ σε αυτον το pap2 αλλα το eyebeam δεν.

----------


## JB172

> Δεν μου παιζει. Eιναι μεν οκ σε αυτον το pap2 αλλα το eyebeam δεν.


Αντώνη. Ποτέ δεν μου έχει παίξει το eyebeam με sip.awmn. Δοκίμασε με καρφωτές ip.

----------


## spirosco

Πρεπει να υποστηριζει dns srv lookup.

----------


## fengi1

χεχεχεχε . που ειναι η μπαλα οεοοοοο  ::  



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                      router.fengi1.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |    0 |   39 |   78 |   78 |
|                     gw-fengi.schia.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |    0 |   47 |   94 |   94 |
|                 gw-schia.antonisst.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |    0 |   39 |   78 |   78 |
|                             10.37.78.73 -    0 |    2 |    2 |    0 |   47 |   94 |   94 |
|                             10.2.159.97 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   16 |   55 |   94 |   94 |
|                            10.2.159.102 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   16 |   54 |   93 |   93 |
|               gw-badge.chrismarine.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |    0 |   39 |   78 |   78 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |    0 |   47 |   94 |   94 |
|                        qw-gas2.gas.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |   16 |   47 |   78 |   78 |
|                      gw-b52.izinet.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |    0 |   47 |   94 |   94 |
|                     gw-geosia.igna.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |    0 |   47 |   94 |   94 |
|           gw-babisbabis.rabbithole.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |   15 |   54 |   94 |   94 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   16 |   54 |   93 |   93 |
|               gw-badge.chrismarine.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |    0 |   47 |   94 |   94 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |    0 |   39 |   78 |   78 |
|                        qw-gas2.gas.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |   78 |   86 |   94 |   94 |
|                      gw-b52.izinet.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |   15 |   54 |   94 |   94 |
|                     gw-geosia.igna.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |   16 |   54 |   93 |   93 |
|           gw-babisbabis.rabbithole.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |   16 |  149 |  282 |  282 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   32 |  156 |  281 |  281 |
|               gw-badge.chrismarine.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |   31 |  109 |  187 |  187 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   31 |   62 |   93 |   93 |
|                        qw-gas2.gas.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |   62 |   78 |   94 |   94 |
|                      gw-b52.izinet.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |   47 |   70 |   94 |   94 |
|                     gw-geosia.igna.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |   47 |   62 |   78 |   78 |
|           gw-babisbabis.rabbithole.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |   62 |   78 |   94 |   94 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   78 |   86 |   94 |   94 |
|               gw-badge.chrismarine.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |   79 |   86 |   93 |   93 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   16 |   47 |   78 |   78 |
|                        qw-gas2.gas.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |   16 |   55 |   94 |   94 |
|                      gw-b52.izinet.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |   46 |   70 |   94 |   94 |
|                     gw-geosia.igna.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |   47 |   70 |   94 |   94 |
|           gw-babisbabis.rabbithole.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |   78 |   85 |   93 |   93 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   94 |   94 |   94 |   94 |
|               gw-badge.chrismarine.awmn -    0 |    2 |    2 |   16 |   47 |   78 |   78 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   62 |   78 |   94 |   94 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   32 |   63 |   94 |   94 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   31 |   62 |   94 |   94 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   32 |   62 |   93 |   93 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   31 |   54 |   78 |   78 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   63 |   78 |   94 |   94 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   31 |   62 |   94 |   94 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   62 |   78 |   94 |   94 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   31 |   62 |   93 |   93 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   63 |   78 |   94 |   94 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   15 |   46 |   78 |   78 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   63 |  125 |  188 |  188 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   78 |  133 |  188 |  188 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   94 |  109 |  125 |   94 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   62 |   77 |   93 |   93 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   62 |   78 |   94 |   94 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   31 |   62 |   94 |   94 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   78 |   78 |   78 |   78 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   94 |   94 |   94 |   94 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   31 |  109 |  187 |  187 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   78 |   86 |   94 |   94 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   94 |  117 |  140 |   94 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   94 |  133 |  172 |   94 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   93 |  109 |  125 |   93 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   79 |  110 |  141 |   79 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   93 |  140 |  187 |  187 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   62 |   78 |   94 |   94 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   47 |  117 |  188 |  188 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   94 |  117 |  140 |   94 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   32 |   62 |   93 |   93 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   79 |  133 |  188 |  188 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   78 |   86 |   94 |   94 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   62 |  124 |  187 |  187 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   93 |  117 |  141 |   93 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   78 |  125 |  172 |  172 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   78 |   86 |   94 |   94 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  125 |  156 |  188 |  188 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  141 |  164 |  187 |  187 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   78 |  132 |  187 |  187 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  140 |  164 |  188 |  188 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   94 |  117 |  141 |   94 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   63 |  117 |  172 |  172 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   78 |  109 |  141 |   78 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   94 |  125 |  156 |   94 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  109 |  242 |  375 |  375 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   78 |  226 |  375 |  375 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  141 |  211 |  281 |  281 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  156 |  218 |  281 |  281 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  156 |  171 |  187 |  187 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  140 |  164 |  188 |  188 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   63 |  125 |  188 |  188 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  157 |  219 |  281 |  281 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  187 |  226 |  265 |  187 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  187 |  249 |  312 |  187 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  234 |  258 |  282 |  282 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  141 |  211 |  281 |  281 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  156 |  218 |  281 |  281 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  156 |  210 |  265 |  265 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  156 |  211 |  266 |  266 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   63 |  172 |  281 |  281 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  172 |  187 |  203 |  203 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  125 |  164 |  203 |  203 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  187 |  187 |  188 |  188 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  266 |  281 |  297 |  266 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  250 |  266 |  282 |  282 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  188 |  242 |  297 |  188 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   94 |  156 |  219 |   94 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   93 |  148 |  203 |   93 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  141 |  234 |  328 |  141 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  172 |  242 |  313 |  172 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  250 |  265 |  281 |  281 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  187 |  195 |  203 |  187 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  218 |  242 |  266 |  266 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  250 |  258 |  266 |  266 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  188 |  226 |  265 |  265 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   78 |  187 |  297 |  297 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  204 |  305 |  406 |  406 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  235 |  321 |  407 |  407 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  375 |  382 |  390 |  390 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  328 |  351 |  375 |  375 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  219 |  297 |  375 |  375 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  188 |  273 |  359 |  359 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  172 |  266 |  360 |  360 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  156 |  312 |  469 |  469 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  235 |  352 |  469 |  469 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  188 |  289 |  391 |  391 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  297 |  390 |  484 |  484 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  234 |  312 |  390 |  390 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  203 |  289 |  375 |  375 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    1 |  297 |  297 |  297 |  297 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  234 |  258 |  282 |  282 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    1 |  296 |  296 |  296 |  296 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  281 |  297 |  313 |  281 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  235 |  258 |  281 |  281 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    2 |    1 |  140 |  140 |  140 |  140 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  172 |  226 |  281 |  281 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  156 |  171 |  187 |  187 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |   79 |  133 |  187 |  187 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  234 |  258 |  282 |  282 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  234 |  257 |  281 |  281 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  281 |  304 |  328 |  281 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  250 |  265 |  281 |  281 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  140 |  211 |  282 |  282 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  375 |  382 |  390 |  375 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  281 |  343 |  406 |  281 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  375 |  421 |  468 |  375 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  375 |  429 |  484 |  375 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  375 |  414 |  453 |  375 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  344 |  359 |  375 |  375 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  375 |  398 |  422 |  375 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    1 |  407 |  407 |  407 |  407 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  375 |  383 |  391 |  375 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    1 |  453 |  453 |  453 |  453 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  281 |  375 |  469 |  281 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  375 |  391 |  407 |  375 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  360 |  383 |  407 |  360 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  359 |  359 |  359 |  359 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  375 |  390 |  406 |  375 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  391 |  422 |  454 |  454 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  313 |  390 |  468 |  468 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  344 |  406 |  469 |  469 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  343 |  406 |  469 |  469 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  265 |  367 |  469 |  469 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  329 |  352 |  375 |  375 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  265 |  320 |  375 |  375 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  156 |  265 |  375 |  375 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  344 |  351 |  359 |  359 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  359 |  382 |  406 |  359 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  360 |  367 |  375 |  360 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  282 |  320 |  359 |  359 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    2 |    2 |  234 |  257 |  281 |  281 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    2 |    1 |  265 |  265 |  265 |  265 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    2 |    1 |  234 |  234 |  234 |  234 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    2 |    1 |  204 |  204 |  204 |  204 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    2 |    1 |  234 |  234 |  234 |  234 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    2 |    1 |  171 |  171 |  171 |  171 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    2 |    1 |  204 |  204 |  204 |  204 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  328 |  328 |  328 |  328 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  343 |  343 |  343 |  343 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  296 |  296 |  296 |  296 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  250 |  250 |  250 |  250 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  218 |  218 |  218 |  218 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  343 |  343 |  343 |  343 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  344 |  344 |  344 |  344 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  360 |  360 |  360 |  360 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  266 |  266 |  266 |  266 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  250 |  250 |  250 |  250 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  344 |  344 |  344 |  344 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  437 |  437 |  437 |  437 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  515 |  515 |  515 |  515 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  421 |  421 |  421 |  421 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  375 |  375 |  375 |  375 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  453 |  453 |  453 |  453 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  390 |  390 |  390 |  390 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  375 |  375 |  375 |  375 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  344 |  344 |  344 |  344 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  453 |  453 |  453 |  453 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  422 |  422 |  422 |  422 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  532 |  532 |  532 |  532 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  422 |  422 |  422 |  422 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  328 |  328 |  328 |  328 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  343 |  343 |  343 |  343 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  359 |  359 |  359 |  359 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  360 |  360 |  360 |  360 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  266 |  266 |  266 |  266 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  328 |  328 |  328 |  328 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  562 |  562 |  562 |  562 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  672 |  672 |  672 |  672 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  672 |  672 |  672 |  672 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  578 |  578 |  578 |  578 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  593 |  593 |  593 |  593 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  468 |  468 |  468 |  468 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  531 |  531 |  531 |  531 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  438 |  438 |  438 |  438 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  500 |  500 |  500 |  500 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  562 |  562 |  562 |  562 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  687 |  687 |  687 |  687 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  672 |  672 |  672 |  672 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  594 |  594 |  594 |  594 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  515 |  515 |  515 |  515 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  438 |  438 |  438 |  438 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  391 |  391 |  391 |  391 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  485 |  485 |  485 |  485 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  500 |  500 |  500 |  500 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  375 |  375 |  375 |  375 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  265 |  265 |  265 |  265 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  344 |  344 |  344 |  344 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  406 |  406 |  406 |  406 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  312 |  312 |  312 |  312 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  312 |  312 |  312 |  312 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  344 |  344 |  344 |  344 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  360 |  360 |  360 |  360 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  375 |  375 |  375 |  375 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  375 |  375 |  375 |  375 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  282 |  282 |  282 |  282 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  562 |  562 |  562 |  562 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  562 |  562 |  562 |  562 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  453 |  453 |  453 |  453 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  359 |  359 |  359 |  359 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  250 |  250 |  250 |  250 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  359 |  359 |  359 |  359 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  562 |  562 |  562 |  562 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  563 |  563 |  563 |  563 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  453 |  453 |  453 |  453 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  391 |  391 |  391 |  391 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  281 |  281 |  281 |  281 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  281 |  281 |  281 |  281 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  344 |  344 |  344 |  344 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  406 |  406 |  406 |  406 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  531 |  531 |  531 |  531 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  469 |  469 |  469 |  469 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  391 |  391 |  391 |  391 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  375 |  375 |  375 |  375 |
|                           10.44.193.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  422 |  422 |  422 |  422 |
|                            10.44.199.53 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  532 |  532 |  532 |  532 |
|                           10.44.207.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  625 |  625 |  625 |  625 |
|                             10.2.86.242 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  578 |  578 |  578 |  578 |
|                            10.2.164.222 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  500 |  500 |  500 |  500 |
|                            10.42.58.250 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  453 |  453 |  453 |  453 |
|                            10.42.44.146 -    0 |    1 |    1 |  344 |  344 |  344 |  344 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
```

----------


## geosid

πρεπει να βγαλεις λινκ να κοντινης τη διαδρομη κουμπαρε χαχαχαχαχαχαχαα

----------


## netsailor

> netsailor ( και ο sip server του ) και αλλοι ακομα.
> Παιζει κανενας αλλος sip ? http://www.sip.awmn down και αυτο ?


Sorry, δεν ήταν θέμα αέρα, αλλά πολύωρη διακοπή της ΔΕΗ και όταν ήρθε το ρεύμα δεν υπήρχε κάποιος για να ανάψει τα μηχανήματα. Τώρα όλα είναι εντάξει.

----------


## mojiro

Η ΔΕΗ 2 μέρες τώρα έχει λυσάξει...
Τι να τον κάνεις τον κόμβο με UPS άμα πέφτει όλος ο Κορυδαλλός κάθε 5 λεπτά  ::

----------

